# Part time job opportunity



## alexdrobysh (Feb 5, 2011)

Seeking a team member to coordinate sales reporting and sales order processing. This position requires a high attention to detail and the ability to problem solve. Applicant must have experience with Microsoft Word and Windows. Strong analytical skills, customer relations and communication skills are essential. This position is fast paced, exciting, and a great opportunity to work with a high quality product. 
This is a full time or part time permanent position. 

Interested candidates should send resume


----------

